# GREAT sprayer



## a1Jim

That's great customer service,thanks for the review.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Over a grand and it died in the middle of your project?


> How can you give it 5 stars, even if their customer service was excellent


? I'd be on the warpath.


----------



## JustJoe

Thanks for the review, but if it costs me a grand it better not be breaking after a year or two. I don't care if the Fuji Fairy can leave a new one under my pillow the next morning, it doesn't pass the durability test. I can break a 99 cent HF clamp and the store will take it back but it's still a cheaply built clamp. I've been looking for a decent all-in-one HVLP system too.


----------



## bandit

Nothing is 100% perfect. HaHa, Dream On. That was great service.


----------



## NiteWalker

I agree for the most part, though I went with the mini-mite 4 and some accessories and spent just under $900.
I'm extremely happy with mine now. It sprays beautifully and reliably.

The problem you had is likely due to heat buildup.
The Super and Q4 series relief valve is set to blow the air back into the case when the trigger on the gun isn;t pulled. The mini-mite 4 doesn't have as much of an issue with this because of the big vents on the back and the short distance the air has to travel.

I agree with fuji service being top shelf. Every time I've contacted them they have been extremely helpful and courteous.


----------



## wbrisett

I have the older black version of the QT4, never had to call CS, or do much except replace a few minor parts due to wear and tear. I've never sprayed latex, but have often thought about it. What size nozzle did you use? (I've got a set of 3 different sizes, but tend to use only one).


----------



## donburkard

With latex I use the tip it came with. The 4 I think. I thin the crap out of it with water and a splash or two of flotrol. It has a lot of overspray but gives a nice finish. Super flat. I'm the same way with the tips. I have them but usually only use the 1. I usually just dial the gun in around the nozel I'm using.

As for the rest of you who say 1000 dollars it shouldn't break. Yes. I agree. 100%. HOWEVER, things break! Nothing is 100% perfect 100% of the time. I've seen a brand new pm 66 catch on fire within a year of use and a brand new high quality Japanese chisel delaminate in a few months of normal ware. Things happen. For me, if the product is solid that's what's important. If it's a great product and it breaks, That's a problem but if the customer service is top notch and take care of it right away, that's why it gets all the stars. I promised you if you call lie-Nielsen and order 100 planes, hand them to 100 people and come back in a year, at least one of those people is gonna say the thing fell apart in 3 months. It happens. How the company handles it is more important to me. Read other reviews of Fuji products. That will tell you the product is solid, I just happen to come across a fluke. If the thing didn't break I would have givin it 5 stars for my usage. It worked really well. It did break so I would drop two stars but add those two stars right back simply for customer service.


----------

